# Advice needed for using Credit card in USA



## hoopman (24 Apr 2009)

Hi Folks I'm going on Holiday to Florida next month and have been told that a credit card is a must.
I have flights and hotel paid for,(did this with laser card) so i assume I will only need the credit card for hiring a car.
Now I have a credit card since last summer (Visa ice from PTSB) but have really only used it for internet transactions like buying car/house insurance and a few items off ebay.
I am a bit dubious about using it as I am worried about credit card fraud.
Ok down to the question!
I am bringing cash with me for spending money and I intend to hire car on internet before I go (don't know who with yet) , so besides that is there any other need for me to have the use the credit card while there.
If I did run out of cash, should I and can I use the credit card to withdraw money from ATM's or is there a different/higher charge for using the credit card to using my laser or can I/should I use the laser.
Sorry for the very long post. All advice is appreciated


----------



## glowinthedar (24 Apr 2009)

hoopman said:


> If I did run out of cash, should I and can I use the credit card to withdraw money from ATM's


 
Yes you can use it to withdraw cash but from memory you *may* be charged using the ATM in the US. Depends on the bank and is usually ~$3-5. This is the same for all ATM transactions including normal cirrus cards....

If you have cash you should not need a credit card. But other potential reasons it could be useful for is booking trips or purchasing goods like a camera etc... so you dont use all your cash.


----------



## KatieC (24 Apr 2009)

You can pre-load your credit card and make withdrawls from an ATM.  Its very important to notify your bank that you will be using your card abroad and advise them of dates, otherwise your transactions will cause your credit card to be red-flagged and it may be cancelled, not something you want to be dealing with on holiday!


----------



## niceoneted (24 Apr 2009)

I don't think there is any need to inform your bank. AFAIK it is not common practice for banks to cancel cards without even contacting the account holder. I travel a lot and always use my credit card as I find it safer than carrying cash. 
Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## EAKF (25 Apr 2009)

It is important to let your bank know that you will be using your card abroad. They will place a note on your account.

The bank use a VISA Monitoring system and any unusual account activity would be highlighted. Of course they wouldn't cancel your card without contacting you first, but they _could_ place a 'watch' on the card. You can prevent this by having the note on your account.

As well as the usual benefits of bringing your card abroad - don't have to carry large amounts of cash etc - it is very useful to have the use of a credit card in an emergency situation.

And not forgetting the fantastic shopping that can be done in the Florida Outlet malls!!


----------



## Gervan (25 Apr 2009)

I thought credit card purchases were monitored to watch for usual / unusual activity, but my Tesco one has several times been switched off on me, when doing perfectly routine purchases, luckily never when abroad. Last time I was furious, and asked would it help if I rang the call centre first and told them what I was going to do. Not at all, I was told, it's the computer system.
So it may help to contact the bank beforehand, or not.
The other time that a credit card may be used is to book something, like a hotel, even when you are going to pay by cash. The card is never charged, but some places insist on it as a kind of reference.


----------



## Aurnia (25 Apr 2009)

A credit card is pretty much a must in the States.The USA work on cash or credit but mostly credit. I got my credit card in the first place for a trip to San Fran and have it for the last 11 years.
I've never informed (or being asked afterwards) by my bank when if and when I'm travelling abroad. I use it all the time when abroad for purchases or booking events etc when don't have cash or want to save the cash.

The pre-loading the credit card with your own money is a good idea. I did that back in the day as wasn't sure what I was going to be spending and it works out v well.

Credit card is pretty much a safer way than handling cash or having to find a bank to cash in travellers cheques. There are atm's everywhere. 

Also bring the ph no for your bank if the card is lost or stolen. That is a must. The hq/credit control office were v helpful to me twice when my card was swallowed in both Germany (Eastern half) & Switzerland. I got an offer of cash to be wired (wasn't necessary as day before I left and borrowed money from friends at time) and they cancelled the card immediately. 

On the second occasion my card was returned on receipt of a fax from credit card control and bank of my signature and photocopy of my original passport when I applied in first place (it's on their files) to the bank in question.

Also just bear in mind laser won't work in States but you can withdraw money from your current a/c if see the cirrus or maestro symbols. Don't ever use an atm without the right symbol - that's what happened to me re above case of card swallowing. I learnt the hard way.

Just keep all the receipts until you come back and check with issued statements. Anything untoward notify the bank. But it is fairly safe to use. 
Not sure if they are on chip and pin yet though - I suspect not so make sure you have a signature on the card and some other form of identification just incase what you purchase if it's of high value is red flagged by the shop assistants. That happened to me when I bought a load of cd's in SF - they weren't sure if card was stolen until I could identify myself as a visitor.

Europe on the other hand is different and in particularly the French part of Switzerland which operate pretty much only on a cash or a local debit card system. V few places in various of their cities and Canton's use credit cards, mind you it's been some time that I was there so this may have changed.

Enjoy the US.


----------



## Crunchie (27 Apr 2009)

Gervan said:


> I thought credit card purchases were monitored to watch for usual / unusual activity, but my Tesco one has several times been switched off on me, when doing perfectly routine purchases, luckily never when abroad. Last time I was furious, and asked would it help if I rang the call centre first and told them what I was going to do. Not at all, I was told, it's the computer system.



I had this experience with Tesco Visa while in Belfast last week. The card was "suspended" without explanation. Their call centre closes at 6pm so when I managed to contact them the following day they told me that it is policy to suspend a card after 10 transactions on the account in one day - regardless of amount or location. It then resets at midnight. They also told me that there would be no point in notifying them in advance that I would be using the card more than this, or abroad, as their system cannot be altered to allow for this. I'm not sure if this is a feature of all Visa cards or is just unique to Tesco.


----------



## hoopman (27 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all the info and advice folks.
I really appreciate it.
I am right in my understanding then that if I want to use it to withdraw cash, then I have to preload it.
That if i do withdraw cash without preloading then there is an extra charge and interest for that even if it is paid off by the next payment date due like a purchase is.


----------



## Aurnia (27 Apr 2009)

hoopman said:


> Thanks for all the info and advice folks.
> I really appreciate it.
> I am right in my understanding then that if I want to use it to withdraw cash, then I have to preload it.
> That if i do withdraw cash without preloading then there is an extra charge and interest for that even if it is paid off by the next payment date due like a purchase is.


 
There is an interest charged on withdrawing from the atm. It is about 2/3 euro or so. To be honest I can't remember if it is also charged on pre-loaded cards. 
Like I said it's been 11 and half yrs since I did that. I since travelled to NY and other parts of Europe and used the card to also withdraw but never since pre-loaded the card.
Back in the day I was more flush with the cash.

One good thing with the preloading, is that you are spending your own money so your bill will be pleasantly less. The bank at the time advised me to do this as it was the first time I was using the card, me being a newbie to it and all, so wasn't sure about it all and didn't want to get in debt right from word go. It taught me good principles of using the card.

Now I'd only wish I kept that up. Lol!


----------



## Aurnia (27 Apr 2009)

Crunchie said:


> I had this experience with Tesco Visa while in Belfast last week. The card was "suspended" without explanation. Their call centre closes at 6pm so when I managed to contact them the following day they told me that it is policy to suspend a card after 10 transactions on the account in one day - regardless of amount or location. It then resets at midnight. They also told me that there would be no point in notifying them in advance that I would be using the card more than this, or abroad, as their system cannot be altered to allow for this. I'm not sure if this is a feature of all Visa cards or is just unique to Tesco.


 
Never heard of that to be honest. Neither the suspension or the 10 transaction thing. My card is from AIB - I've shyed away from store or other non major bank cards for a few reasons but one was the support. AIB's call centre and 24 banking is open 24/7 and contactable no matter what part of the world you are in. 

The only time my card was ever rejected etc was in 1) pharmacy which seems to have problems a lot of the time with chip and pin and they tend to have to do it twice before it is authorised. 2) in a hairdressor when there was a bit of dirt or something on the card or reader which prevented it going in the first time.

Perhaps the 10 transactions is a new thing or something. But couldn't be sure on that as never made that many (I don't think) transactions in 1 day. Having said that one purchase I did make some yrs ago on the card was about 5k - furniture and had no problems and had it paid off quickly. The card was easier to use than cheques or cash.


----------



## roker (27 Apr 2009)

As Glowinthedar said. You can use your laser with the Cirrus sign, you do not pay interest only a commission. That worked OK for me in San Francisco a few years ago. I always had a plan "B" in case there was problems with the original plan. e.g. use at least two of the following; cash, travel cheques. Laser, credit card (possibly 2 cards)


----------



## DublinTexas (28 Apr 2009)

Aurnia said:


> Never heard of that to be honest. Neither the suspension or the 10 transaction thing. My card is from AIB - I've shyed away from store or other non major bank cards for a few reasons but one was the support. AIB's call centre and 24 banking is open 24/7 and contactable no matter what part of the world you are in.
> 
> The only time my card was ever rejected etc was in 1) pharmacy which seems to have problems a lot of the time with chip and pin and they tend to have to do it twice before it is authorised. 2) in a hairdressor when there was a bit of dirt or something on the card or reader which prevented it going in the first time.
> 
> Perhaps the 10 transactions is a new thing or something. But couldn't be sure on that as never made that many (I don't think) transactions in 1 day. Having said that one purchase I did make some yrs ago on the card was about 5k - furniture and had no problems and had it paid off quickly. The card was easier to use than cheques or cash.


 
Each issuer of a credit card is setting his own fraud detection and prevention methods in addition to the onces provided by the card brand (visa/mastercard/amex/diners).

My Tesco visa card does not like to many transactions a day or my MBNA card does not complain if I shop for my normal stuff (spending pattern), but once they see something that does not match my profile they call (like a sudden charge in a supermarket in India while I am in London).

I made it a a policy that if I go to a country which I usualy don't go to and hence could be outside my normal pattern to call the bank and tell them. I know a lot of people don't do it and there is no need, but I found it helps.

Irish cards are not bad in this matter, they are not as far as US banks.

My US cards get all confused if you spend a $ outside your normal spending habit or you travel more than 100 miles.


----------



## ginso12 (7 May 2009)

Im new to this, so I hope I am posting in the correct place.  Can anyone offer any information on what is the cheapest way for students to withdraw cash in the USA.  I understand that Laser Cards with Cirrus and Visa both charge for withdrawing from ATMs (not sure the exact amounts). Would it be better to open a US bank account and transfer funds in one go. I think BoI charge £12 to do international transfer but Im not sure if there is any charge by the US bank.


----------



## ginso12 (7 May 2009)

Correction- Sorry that should be €12 charge from BoI, not £12


----------

